# January POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for January photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.





RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of January in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## rufus5150

#6 from http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...1-lower-saxony-countryside-winter-7-pics.html by LaFoto



>


----------



## NJMAN

*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/151546-study-room-next-door.htmlA Study of the Room Next Door* by Abraxas


----------



## invisible

"The Lonesome Oak &#8211; #1 Before Sunrise", by Peter K


----------



## MrsMoo

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a34/MorganBossPhotography/_MG_8927edit.jpg

photographer: MyaLover


----------



## NateS

Some Insect Stuff #9 - by Doenoe


----------



## Harmony

Street Shots/Boston, MA *#6*, _by Myopia_


----------



## Overread

butterflys by alliec - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/152644-butterflys.html


----------



## Fox Paw

Opportunity, by abraxas.


----------



## dochall22

read the rules please.


----------



## lostprophet

you need to nominate someone else's photo and not one of your own


----------



## rlcphotos




----------



## KiwiShot

*A Study of the Room Next Door* by Abraxas


----------



## invisible

*Tension*, by Sympl


----------



## Jeff Jarboe

*Bald Eagle and new found nest #3 by EricD*


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Icy Sunset* by _Chiller_


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Swan Lake #1 by Chiller*


----------



## Artograph

By:  Chiller

(Sorry, no idea how to link you up to the gallery this photo is in.....but you'll find this in "Just For Fun" for yourself!)

:O)


----------



## MyaLover

MrsMoo said:


> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a34/MorganBossPhotography/_MG_8927edit.jpg
> 
> photographer: MyaLover


   Thanks for the nom!  My first one!!  Thanks again!


----------



## Battou

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/154566-hot-links.html - By abraxas


----------



## MrsMoo

MyaLover said:


> Thanks for the nom! My first one!! Thanks again!


 

no problem love 
I admire you, you have simply stunning photographs! ^^


----------



## Gordie44

all these photos are so good


----------



## rafap

Jeff Jarboe said:


> *Bald Eagle and new found nest #3 by EricD*


 
Ohh very nice shoot :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

